
S&P 500 companies have returned $1T to shareholders in tax-cut surge - unclebucknasty
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-sp-500-companies-return-1-trillion-to-shareholders-in-tax-cut-surge-2018-5
======
ganeshkrishnan
Worth noting that for last year the S&P 500 returned around $950 million via
dividends and buy-back.

~~~
charlesdm
$950 million? Billion you mean?

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
Yeah sorry, 950 billion

------
delinka
ffs ... this site thinks I have an ad blocker when I don't. Guess I'm adding
them to the "just don't go there" blacklist.

~~~
fwdpropaganda
I block all js and it works just fine.

